# Nowa Ruda coal mine - Poland Oct 2015



## Newage (Oct 20, 2015)

Well here we go again.
Another trip to Poland sorted out by a couple of Subbrit members, first site of our 3 full days of bunkers, mines and forts.

This is Nowa Ruda coal mine (training area) the coal mine is abandoned and flooded many 100`s of meters
below, this area is the mining training area where pupils of the MiningVocational School would learn there trade, from coal cutting to roof propping to emergency evacuation the mine closed down in 1994 and now this part is open to joe public this was a guided tour but still lots of things to hurt yourself on (Polish H&S is great)







These are the wagon loading area and the "working" conveyor belts






We got to use the equipment down there like the pneumatic rock drill, and see the belts working.

The next area was the practice roof propping area.
















There are loads of little bits and bobs left like gas masks, rebreathers and miners tags.









After walking in god knows how far, this was a welcome sight, a ride out on the mine train, 4 people to a wagon with camera kit and ruck sacks, oh and no light and you get locked in.






Well there you go, thanks for looking all comments are most welcome.
There are more picture on my FlickR page so get on over and see more mine goodness.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157660105977141

Cheers Newage


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 20, 2015)

Fantastic images, I look forward to seeing the rest of the sites too!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 20, 2015)

Stunning shots


----------



## fluffy5518 (Oct 20, 2015)

Mate, that looks stunning - why cant more of our 'preserved' sites look more like this. Crackin' shots too, youve got the lighting spot on !!


----------



## HughieD (Oct 20, 2015)

Brill shots - and in such difficult conditions (hard) hats off to you Newage...


----------



## smiler (Oct 20, 2015)

That looks like fun, Nicely Done Newage, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 22, 2015)

What an amazing trip! Brilliant images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## wolfism (Oct 24, 2015)

Interesting stuff, as Fluffy says the coal mining museums here don't give you such an "authentic" experience…


----------

